# Coyote rifle on a budget...



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

For those of you looking for an inexpensive rifle for coyotes, take a peek at the H&R line of break-open single-shots...

I "rebuild" a lot of these single-shots every year and they make excellent rigs for coyote as well as deer. By "rebuild" I mean that I perform the following work on them. Rechamber / recrown / bed forend / trigger job...

I rechamber the factory 223 barrels to the 222 Remington Magnum Improved, the 243 to 6mm Ackley Improved and the 308 to 308X444 Improved. Rechambering greatly increases the accuracy potential of these rifles...

The rifle pictured below started out as a 243 Winchester but, was rechambered to the 243 WHITE EXPRESS and all the work mentioned above was done to this gun. Originally in it's factory guise, before anything was done to it, it's best groups were around an inch to inch and a half at 100 yards but, after "rebuilding" the gun and rechambering it, average group size at 100 yards is around 1/2" and 300 yards groups are from 1 to 1 1/2". Not too bad for a gun that sells for less than $300....


















I also shoot one of these little single-shots in 30-30 Winchester that was rechambered to 30-30 Ackley Improved and it will shoot consistant 1/2" groups at 100 yards....









sss


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Are you reboring the factory barrels or using new barrels? I love your idea and may have several projects for you. Now you mentioned the new cost of the rifle, but what's the UPGRADE cost???


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im curious too, cause id love to set up something like that in a k-hornet.


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a partial price list for H&R / N.E.F. rifle work and if you need further information, just ask...

RECHAMBERING: $50 to $100 - depending on chambering...

MUZZLE RECROWN: $35...

STAINLESS STEEL MUZZLE BRAKE: $125...

MODIFY BASE / BARREL FOR LARGER & LONGER 8-40 SCREWS: $30...

TRIGGER JOB: $50...

PILLAR & GLASS BED FOREND: $50...

REBARREL - COST DEPENDS ON BARREL BLANK USED...

When rebarreling by my method of "barrel stubbing", I can then chamber for over 60 different cartridges...

This rifle shown here is a 219 Donaldson Wasp and has accounted for literally thousands of prairie dogs....









This one here is is chambered for the .17 Remington Fireball and can also fire a "rimmed" version that is made with 357 Remington Maximum brass....









sss


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sweet lil shooters there SSS. I'll pm you later about some ideas I got.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Looked at one of these rifles today. Would use it for coyote hunting.

Used w/synthetic stock, .223, and a huge Swift? scope. $300.

They had new ones with wood stock for $300 no scope. Has a rail for a scope and I have a set of Leupold Rifleman Low mounts that should work. E-bay seems to have a lot of optics for sale.

I really like how light and convenient this rifle is. Wasn't sure about accuracy though. I guess they can shoot! Thanks for the info.


----------



## steelshotshooter (Jun 2, 2008)

rolly - pm when ready....

sdrookie - if you can afford it, get the wood stock model. Reason being is that it can be bedded if necessary, making it a little more accurate than the synthetic models...

Also, if the 223 has a "throat" that is on the long side, it can be rechambered to the 222 Remington, 222 Rem. Mag. Improved or even the 219 Zipper Improved....

sss


----------

